
NSA allegedly listening to everything in Austria - frik
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/NSA-hoert-angeblich-auch-Oesterreich-komplett-ab-2165101.html
======
frik
Translation:

    
    
      As part of "Mystic" apparently the NSA monitored not only 
      all communications in Iraq, but also in Austria.  The 
      basis for this was a secret treaty, by which the 
      government knew about it, writes an Austrian magazine. 
      [...]
    

[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&pre...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.heise.de%2Fnewsticker%2Fmeldung%2FNSA-
hoert-angeblich-auch-Oesterreich-komplett-ab-2165101.html&edit-text=&act=url)

